# Warning: Death from cuteness is possible



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Start of a new week ahead..

Just wanna share how i feel when Monday is near LOL





































How 'bout you guys?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Seriously! I'm already considering not going to class tomorrow morning because it's even worse getting up early when it's so cold out. :lol:

Adorable pictures!! I'd love to rescue some sugar gliders some day if I end up in a position to be able to, but I have a feeling I wouldn't be able to convince my boyfriend. :roll:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

If I'm in a position where I can adopt all glider rescues there I would haha!


----------

